# S.D. hunting bill gets approval



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

*S.D. hunting bill gets approval*

Jan 28, 2009 - 04:05:06 CST
By CHET BROKAW
Associated Press Writer
PIERRE, S.D. - A bill aimed at allowing more nonresident hunters to shoot geese in northeastern South Dakota narrowly passed the state Senate Agriculture and Natural Resources Committee Tuesday.

The panel endorsed the measure 5-4 after it was changed to give the state Game, Fish and Parks Commission more authority to decide which areas of the state get some licenses.

SB2, recommended by a committee that studied the Game, Fish and Parks Department last summer, originally would have directed that 500 additional 30-day licenses for nonresident hunters be available each year in nine counties in the northeastern corner of the state.

The panel agreed to change the bill so the Game, Fish and Parks Commission, which sets hunting seasons, would decide how to allocate those licenses among regions.

Julie Johnson, representing economic promotion organizations known as Absolutely Aberdeen and Prairie Vision, said landowners in the region asked that the state allocate more nonresident licenses to northeastern counties so more hunters could shoot more geese that are damaging farm crops.

But opponents said more licenses for nonresidents will not reduce depredation by geese. Crop damage is caused earlier in the year by resident giant Canada geese, which leave before the regular hunting season starts, said former game warden Bill Antonides of Aberdeen.

The state issues 2,000 licenses for a September season aimed at controlling those resident giant Canada geese, but few nonresidents buy those licenses, Antonides said.

Resident hunters oppose having more nonresident licenses in northeastern counties because the increased commercialization of hunting means South Dakotans are losing access to good hunting land, Antonides said.

"I think it takes away from resident hunters' chances," he said.

Chris Hesla of the South Dakota Wildlife Federation said he also opposes more licenses in northeastern counties because they could encourage people from other states to buy land just for goose hunting, giving local residents fewer places to hunt.

Steve Nelson of the South Dakota Migratory Bird Association said the organization representing commercial waterfowl operations wants to make sure the counties along the Missouri River in central South Dakota do not lose any of their licenses.

State law allows 2,000 of the 3-day nonresident licenses to be issued each year, with up to 500 for use in the northeastern counties of Brown, Marshall, Roberts, Day, Grant, Clark, Codington, Deuel and Hamlin.

The original bill would have boosted the total to 2,500 licenses, with up to 1,000 to be available for the northeastern counties.

The modified bill keeps the total at 2,500 licenses, with the Game, Fish and Parks Commission to decide where they are allocated.

State Game, Fish and Parks Secretary Jeff Vonk did not testify. But in response to questions from the committee, Vonk said he agrees with the philosophy that the Game, Fish and Parks Commission should make decisions about where licenses are offered.

Vonk said he could support the bill if it leaves such decisions up the commission, but he said it would likely lead to a fight every year on how to allocate those nonresident waterfowl licenses.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Bob Kellam said:


> Chris Hesla of the South Dakota Wildlife Federation said he also opposes more licenses in northeastern counties because they could encourage people from other states to buy land just for goose hunting, giving local residents fewer places to hunt.


They must just look at North Dakota and laugh.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Last time i was in Aberdeen some of my buddies from there were having a hell of a time getting on fields for waterfowl in the SE portion of the state.. This wont help.


----------



## sdgoosekiller (Mar 26, 2008)

just what we didnt need in brown county.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

The beginning of the end...


----------



## SDcanadaKILLER (Jan 3, 2009)

i agree sdgoose killer we didnt need this


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Wow, as if there isn't enough non residents hunting and buying land as it is. :eyeroll:


----------



## Traxion (Apr 16, 2004)

Guys it isn't a done deal yet. It has only gone thru committee and has yet to be voted on by the senate or house. Everyone needs to write their legislators and voice their opinions!

Find out who your legislators are here-

http://legis.state.sd.us/who/index.aspx

Other bills that are in consideration need commenting on too-

http://legis.state.sd.us/sessions/2009/ ... Keyword=80

Now is the time to act!!! Let your voice be heard!!!!!


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Traxion said:


> Guys it isn't a done deal yet. It has only gone thru committee and has yet to be voted on by the senate or house. Everyone needs to write their legislators and voice their opinions!
> 
> Find out who your legislators are here-
> 
> ...


Agreed, but it sure seems like they get a little closer every year. Maybe some people need an education as to why limits were set in the first place.


----------



## ATA BOY (Feb 14, 2007)

You need to let them know you are against this, if you have time to read this forum then you have time to email the people who will decide this. I am more than a little scared this time around with Rounds telling everyone the state is out of money.


----------



## Traxion (Apr 16, 2004)

Commercial interests are pushing this increase. Cleary many people want a three day license they can have their pheasant hunters use. It will only lead to more commercialization. There are people out there who want to sell every bit of hunting they can. I agree they seem to be getting closer and closer, but I am not going to let it go down without at least a comment. We've sold our soul to the pheasants, lets not start to do the same with our waterfowl!


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

I just contacted an area legislator. We all need to do this to voice our opinions. Please do so as well.


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

Don't Worry i will get my word in there as well, since it is also taking place in my county as well, i dont think this is such a great idea! :******:


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Planning on bending the ear of one legislator in person this weekend. Although his son should be at it already as we talk about increased pressure on waterfowl constantly in the field...


----------



## SD DuckSlayer (Nov 15, 2008)

I would lije a list of the names of the farmers who are having 'problems' with these geese. I would gladly bring my autoloader and some buddies over and get rid of those pesky geese for them!!!


----------



## collar boy (Apr 5, 2008)

i m with SD DuckSlayer. have the farmers put their name on a list and im sure they wont have any problems gettin people come out and help them with their goose problem!! :sniper:


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Just got official word that this was shot down 28-7.


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

thats great news!!!!!!! I always fear for GFP this time of year. They always get the staft on most bills. Keep voicing your opinion that you nor anyother support an increase in NR waterfowl tags ever!


----------



## Traxion (Apr 16, 2004)

I just saw that as well. Great deal!


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Hopefully the resounding defeat registers in a few heads out there.


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

good report..didn't see it!
Well done for all that voiced.
funny thing is with some of the farmers in my area..they really complain about the geese during the summer but when hunting comes you ask them and they hmm and haa and say that their grandson is coming in two weeks to hunt and don't want things ruined for them. Makes me laugh sometimes.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

verg said:


> funny thing is with some of the farmers in my area..they really complain about the geese during the summer but when hunting comes you ask them and they hmm and haa and say that their grandson is coming in two weeks to hunt and don't want things ruined for them. Makes me laugh sometimes.


Agreed. Happens alot...


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

verg said:


> good report..didn't see it!
> Well done for all that voiced.
> funny thing is with some of the farmers in my area..they really complain about the geese during the summer but when hunting comes you ask them and they hmm and haa and say that their grandson is coming in two weeks to hunt and don't want things ruined for them. Makes me laugh sometimes.


Spot on.


----------



## AWO (Mar 9, 2008)

That's great! As a NR hunter who has hunted your early season numerous times for Canada's, less is better!! I'm glad to have friends that own large land tracts out there, who allow us to hunt, it's a great time for me and the woman. If I don't get a license, be sure we will be there in the spring! Has any NR's ever had a problem getting early season licenses for Canada's?

Also, I think you guys are crazy to think you're going to lose "your" land, try hunting here in WI for whitetails or waterfowl, then voice your opinions! I think N.D. and S.D. are a long ways behind!! :eyeroll:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

AWO said:


> That's great! As a NR hunter who has hunted your early season numerous times for Canada's, less is better!! I'm glad to have friends that own large land tracts out there, who allow us to hunt, it's a great time for me and the woman. If I don't get a license, be sure we will be there in the spring! Has any NR's ever had a problem getting early season licenses for Canada's?
> 
> Also, I think you guys are crazy to think you're going to lose "your" land, try hunting here in WI for whitetails or waterfowl, then voice your opinions! I think N.D. and S.D. are a long ways behind!! :eyeroll:


Just because they aren't as bad doesn't mean they should continue to slide downhill in that direction. Have you ever been in prime pheasant country SD and see the yuppy circus that has come with commercialization of pheasant hunting? There are sacrifices for many to live in the dakotas, the residents should at least see rewards in the form of outdoor opportunities.

Ive heard there are plenty goose hunting opportunities in WI at parts of the season where the geese are plain dumb and unpressured as well. Come mid Oct in ND they are so pressured they are actually a challenge to hunt at times.


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

AWO said:


> That's great! As a NR hunter who has hunted your early season numerous times for Canada's, less is better!! I'm glad to have friends that own large land tracts out there, who allow us to hunt, it's a great time for me and the woman. If I don't get a license, be sure we will be there in the spring! Has any NR's ever had a problem getting early season licenses for Canada's?
> 
> Also, I think you guys are crazy to think you're going to lose "your" land, try hunting here in WI for whitetails or waterfowl, then voice your opinions! I think N.D. and S.D. are a long ways behind!! :eyeroll:


Give me a break..do you have 120,000 nrs come to hunt pheasants? We do and don't want another 100k coming for waterfowl. We don't want our state to be like yours. That is the whole point. Land prices are being driven up like crazy because big money comes in from out of state. We want to keep our heritage. You can't give us crap about that.


----------



## Traxion (Apr 16, 2004)

AWO said:


> That's great! As a NR hunter who has hunted your early season numerous times for Canada's, less is better!! I'm glad to have friends that own large land tracts out there, who allow us to hunt, it's a great time for me and the woman. If I don't get a license, be sure we will be there in the spring! Has any NR's ever had a problem getting early season licenses for Canada's?
> 
> Also, I think you guys are crazy to think you're going to lose "your" land, try hunting here in WI for whitetails or waterfowl, then voice your opinions! I think N.D. and S.D. are a long ways behind!! :eyeroll:


Exactly! We are trying to keep from becoming like WI and all the other states like it. We have sold out our pheasant hunting and are not about to let the same happen with the waterfowl.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

> Resident hunters oppose having more nonresident licenses in northeastern counties because the increased commercialization of hunting means South Dakotans are losing access to good hunting land, Antonides said.
> 
> "I think it takes away from resident hunters' chances," he said.
> 
> ...


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

cgreeny said:


> I still think ND should drop its licenses back. You SD guys complain about another *500 *licenses. HAHA that is funny right there. When your neighbors to the north take in up to 30,000 non res hunters every fall. I agree to be opposed with the bill, but the guys in charge look at the situation as more revenue for the state of SD just like ours look at it as a big chance for ND to make extra $$$$ by giving out boatloads of licenses to guys from all over the country. I will quit this rant about how poor poor ND is over run with hunters, I know if I lived somewhere else I sure would want to try and hunt somewhere in ND or SD too....


1. If you think they would stop at 500, you are mistaken.

2. The amount of quality waterfowling land in SD < ND.

3. We already whore out our pheasants to the highest bidder.

4. Spring snows in SD = 3 ring circus. We don't want the fall to be the same.


----------



## ATA BOY (Feb 14, 2007)

Sure is nice to see other people from South Dakota feel the same way as I do.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

cgreeny said:


> > Resident hunters oppose having more nonresident licenses in northeastern counties because the increased commercialization of hunting means South Dakotans are losing access to good hunting land, Antonides said.
> >
> > "I think it takes away from resident hunters' chances," he said.
> >
> > ...


I understand what you are saying, but then look at minnesota an non res fishing licenses(Way to Cheap). You cant tell me that half if not more people on this site have fished LOW! Tell me that some of the money brought in by non res's dosent help fund your small towns and state lands?


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Horker23 said:


> I understand what you are saying, but then look at minnesota an non res fishing licenses(Way to Cheap). You cant tell me that half if not more people on this site have fished LOW! Tell me that some of the money brought in by non res's dosent help fund your small towns and state lands?


I have fished LOW, but not the MN side, I guess I actually like to catch fish when I go fishing. :lol:

I would like to see North Dakota just cap off the Non-res licenses at the same amount as Residents that buy licenses. This new trend of more non-ressies then ressies is dumb. Other than that, I love hunting with my rabbit-choker buddies. :lol:


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

I like the laws in SD the way they are.

However, you would never notice 500 more NR spread out over a long season.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Blue Plate said:


> I like the laws in SD the way they are.
> 
> However, you would never notice 500 more NR spread out over a long season.


See #1 in my last post...


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

I will agree with you this is only the first step to bad news. Also when did I start the debate over MN fishing to ND or SD hunting, come horker, If you asked me how many 10lbs walleyes I kept from LOW, it would be none, how many ducks have been taken in ND.... I dont want a debat or argument, I just said It would be nice to be more like SD, say maybe 10,000 licenses, still twice as manyt as them. I didnt say ND shouldn't allow any NR's. Here is a hint for all those that havent figured it out, its going to be wet, so call all your friends and invite all of them to ND this October to party and hunt, YEEHAW. :withstupid:


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

I was just using it as an example. Not trying to start anything :beer:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Horker23 said:


> cgreeny said:
> 
> 
> > > Resident hunters oppose having more nonresident licenses in northeastern counties because the increased commercialization of hunting means South Dakotans are losing access to good hunting land, Antonides said.
> ...


And how many non-residents fish around webster and oahe or Devils lake? If I were to fish LOTW, it would be the canadian side for sure and I'm a MN resident :lol:


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Horker23 said:


> I was just using it as an example. Not trying to start anything :beer:


I understand horker. Like US stated too for example, how many come out to DL or Sak in the spring and rape the resources in April and May keeping good 3 to 6 lb eyes because they can, season is open and MN is closed. Not to mention most are catching them out of DL from a ditch known to many as Channel A......


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

cgreeny said:


> Not to mention most are catching them out of DL from a ditch known to many as Channel A......


SSSSHHHHH!!!! That's my secret spot!!!


----------

